# Metafonia verbale



## Uticens678

Ho letto in internet che i verbi della seconda coniugazione che all'infinito terminano per “e-consonante-er” (ad esempio dever) hanno la “e” tonica chiusa (è) quando l'ultima sillaba termina per “o,a,as,am",mentre hanno la “e” tonica aperta(é) negli altri casi (ad esempio “Eu dèvo” ma “ele déve”).La mia domanda è:questa regola è esatta?Esistono delle eccezioni?Vale anche per la prima e per la terza coniugazione?Obrigado desde já!


----------



## uchi.m

Olá, seja bem-vindo(a) ao fórum de português 

Não sei de onde tirou essa regra, mas ela vale para o verbo _dever_ por pura coincidência. O verbo _temer_, da 2ª conjugação também, é sempre fechado. Acho que não há regra, é conhecimento puramente heurístico.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado por ter respondido!A minha dúvida é:  pode ser que você fala "têmo" por que o sotaque brasileiro(ou a maioria dos sotaques brasileiros, não sei)nasaliza as vogais seguidas por consoantes nasais(=m,n),fechando-as?Por exemplo,puderia me dizer como é que você pronuncia recebo/recebe,precedo/precede,protejo/proteje?(escolhei palavras que não contem consoantes nasais).Uma outra coisa:acho que,se esta regra existe,não funcione com os verbos irregulares (por exemplo quero=quéro).O que acha você?Obrigado outra vez !!!(peço disculpa pelo meu pessimo Portugês).


----------



## uchi.m

recebo [he'sebʊ], recebe [he'sɛbi]
precedo [pɾe'sedʊ], precede [pɾe'sɛdʒi]
protejo [pɾo'teʒʊ], protege [pɾo'tɛʒi]

É verdade, parece que a vogal abre mesmo, na 3ª pessoa.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado por ter respondido!A minha dúvida é:  pode ser que você fala "têmo" por que o sotaque brasileiro(ou a maioria dos sotaques brasileiros, não sei)nasaliza as vogais seguidas por consoantes nasais(=m,n),fechando-as?


Nós sempre nasalizamos a vogal *tônica *seguida de consoante nasal.

. teme > t[ẽ]me
. banana > ban[ɐ̃]na

Repare que em _ba_-, a vogal não se nasaliza - não na maior parte do país. Já no dialeto nordestino, a nasalização da vogal seguida de nasal parece ser mais generalizada.

. banana > b[ɐ̃]n[ɐ̃]na


			
				Uticens678 said:
			
		

> ... fechando-as?


Sim, nós temos [ẽ] mas não temos [ɛ̃].


			
				Uticens678 said:
			
		

> Por exemplo,puderia me dizer como é que você pronuncia recebo/recebe,precedo/precede,protejo/prote*g*e?(escolhei palavras que não contem consoantes nasais).



rec[e]bo - rec[ɛ]be
perc[e]bo - perc[ɛ]be
prot[e]jo - prot[ɛ]ge
ofer[e]ço - ofer[ɛ]ce

t[ẽ]mo - t[ẽ]me

qu[ɛ]ro - qu[ɛ]r

Acho que você pode ter razão. _Querer _deve ser diferente por se tratar de um verbo irregular e a vogal em _teme _parece ser fechada apenas por conta da nasalização.


----------



## Uticens678

Grazie per aver risposto così velocemente!Mas agora tenho uma outra dúvida:esta "regra" funciona com os verbos da primeira e da terceira conjugação também?E como é a pronuncia de "se tu deveres"(isso interessaria-me para entender melhor o mecanismo da metafonia)?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

fechar: eu f*[ɛ]*cho, você/ele/a gente f*[ɛ]*cha, nós f*[e]*chamos, eles/vocês f*[ɛ]*cham
pegar: eu p*[ɛ]*go, você/ele/a gente p*[ɛ]*ga, nós p*[e]*gamos, eles/vocês p*[ɛ]*gam
dedar: eu d*[ɛ]*do, você/ele/a gente d*[ɛ]*da, nós d*[e]*damos, eles/vocês d*[ɛ]*dam
serrar: eu s*[ɛ]*rro, você/ele/a gente s*[ɛ]*rra, nós s*[e]*rramos, eles/vocês s*[ɛ]*rram

Eu reparo que muita gente no Rio diz [e] no lugar de [ɛ] em todas as pessoas de _fechar_. Essas pessoas f[e]cham a porta, ao passo que minha família f[ɛ]cha a porta. Não sei, mas só me dei conta dessa variante com [e] depois que entrei para a faculdade e comecei a lidar mais com pessoas de outros bairros e cidades.

Outra variação acontece no particípio de _pegar_: p[ɛ]go e p[e]go. Noto que no Rio o padrão é a forma aberta, enquanto em São Paulo a preferência parece ser pela forma fechada. Ainda não parei para observar como _pego _é pronunciado aqui em Minas, mas imagino que seja com [ɛ]; afinal, o diferente raramente passa despercebido. Segundo o _Aurélio_, p[e]go seria uma forma paralela, mas não sei se isso quer dizer muita coisa. Na verdade, já vi muitas "autoridades" corrigindo aqueles que, como eu, falam p[ɛ]go.


----------



## uchi.m

sumir: sumo, s[ɔ]me, sumimos, s[ɔ]mem
cobrir: cubro, c[ɔ]bre, cobrimos, c[ɔ]brem
fluir: fluo, flui, fluímos, fluem
fugir: fujo, f[ɔ]gem, fugimos, f[ɔ]gem


----------



## Uticens678

Quindi anche in Brasile ci sono molte differenze di apertura della vocali a seconda della regione/città...Acho que na Italia a situação é ainda pior,as vezes cidades que são muito proximas uma com a outra tem aberturas diferentes de vogais...Mas a minha ultima pergunta è:fala-se devéres ou devères?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Eu d[e]vo
tu d[ɛ]ves
ele d[ɛ]ve
nós d[e]vemos
vós d[e]veis
eles d[ɛ]vem

No subjuntivo futuro o _e_ é sempre fechado: d[e]v[e]r[e]s.


----------



## Uticens678

E o infinitivo pessoal de dever?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Uticens678 said:


> E o infinitivo pessoal de dever?


É tudo fechado também.


----------



## Uticens678

Perfeito!Obrigado a todos pela ajuda;graças a vocês finalmente entendi o funcionamento da metafonia verbal.Este forum é fantástico!


----------



## Uticens678

Tive uma outra dúvida: e o verbo erodir? eródo-eróde-eróda?


----------



## Ariel Knightly

_Erodir _não é um verbo que eu conjugue todos os dias, mas acredito que funcione do mesmo jeito que _explodir_.

. explodir: expl[o]do, expl[ɔ]des, expl[ɔ]de, expl[o]dimos, expl[o]dis, expl[ɔ]dem
. tossir: t*u*sso, t[ɔ]sses, t[ɔ]sse, t[o]ssimos, t[o]ssis, t[ɔ]ssem
. foder: f[o]do, f[ɔ]des, f[ɔ]de, f[o]demos, f[o]deis, f[ɔ]dem
. correr: c[o]rro, c[ɔ]rres, c[ɔ]rre, c[o]rremos, c[o]rreis, c[ɔ]rrem
. moer: m[o]o, m[ɔ]is, m[ɔ]i, m[o]emos, m[o]eis, m[ɔ]em
. poder: p[ɔ]sso, p[ɔ]des, p[ɔ]de, p[o]demos, p[o]deis, p[ɔ]dem
. coçar: c[ɔ]ço, c[ɔ]ças, c[ɔ]ça, c[o]çamos, c[o]çais, c[ɔ]çam
. tocar: t[ɔ]co, t[ɔ]cas, t[ɔ]que, t[o]camos, t[o]cais, t[ɔ]cam


----------



## englishmania

Ariel Knightly said:


> explodir: expl[o]do,



expludo


----------



## anaczz

englishmania said:


> expludo


Parece que isso é bem controverso...
Há quem diga que é defectivo e não se conjuga no presente do indicativo;
Há quem jure que o certo é eu explodo.
Há quem jure que o certo é eu expludo.
Há quem diga que é abundante e que tanto explodo como expludo estão corretos.
Eu fico com a última.


----------



## englishmania

Ahhh ok. ....


----------



## Audie

Ariel Knightly said:


> Eu reparo que muita gente no Rio diz [e] no lugar de [ɛ] em todas as pessoas de _fechar_. Essas pessoas f[e]cham a porta, ao passo que minha família f[ɛ]cha a porta. Não sei, mas só me dei conta dessa variante com [e] depois que entrei para a faculdade e comecei a lidar mais com pessoas de outros bairros e cidades.


Eu acho que no Recife a gente também f[e]cha a porta.



Ariel Knightly said:


> Outra variação acontece no particípio de _pegar_: p[ɛ]go e p[e]go. Noto que no Rio o padrão é a forma aberta, enquanto em São Paulo a preferência parece ser pela forma fechada. Ainda não parei para observar como _pego _é pronunciado aqui em Minas, mas imagino que seja com [ɛ]; afinal, o diferente raramente passa despercebido. Segundo o _Aurélio_, p[e]go seria uma forma paralela, mas não sei se isso quer dizer muita coisa. Na verdade, já vi muitas "autoridades" corrigindo aqueles que, como eu, falam p[ɛ]go.


E eu pensava que p[ɛ]go era o "oficial". Lá estou eu fora da lei de novo![


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Ariel Knightly said:


> . tocar: t[ɔ]co, t[ɔ]cas, t[ɔ]que, t[o]camos, t[o]cais, t[ɔ]cam


É _toca_... sorry.


----------



## uchi.m

Ariel Knightly said:


> É _toca_


['tɔka]


----------



## Istriano

englishmania said:


> expludo


Não é _expludo _porque se diz:  _Quero que você se exploda_ (e não _expluda_) 
Na verdade, segundo a gramática oficial, é um verbo impessoal. 

Eu pronuncio:

fêcho, fêchem
desêjo, desêjem
tõmo, tõmem
sõmes, sõme
rôubo, rôubem (com o ditongo)

mas muita gente em S. Paulo pronuncia: _fécho, tómo, sóme, róbo
_(pelo menos não pronunciam _déxo _e sim _dêxo _(para _deixo_)).

a regra geral no Nordeste:

-ar
1) -é-   1) -ãmos
2) -é-   2) -ais
3) -é-   3) -é-
-j, -ch, -ix-, -m-, -n-, -nh- fecham a vogal: fêcho, desêjo, bêijo, tõmo, sõnho [sõj~u]
(o mesmo com o o)

exceção à regra: *chegar*:  chêgo, chêguem
No presente do subjuntivo se preserva a vogal tônica da primeira pessoa (singular)

-er/ir
1) *-ê-*   1) -e~mos/i~mos
2) -é-   2) -eis/-is
3) -é-   3) -é-

-j, -ix, m, n, nh fecham a vogal: sõmes, sõme, te~nha
No presente do subjuntivo se preserva a vogal tônica da primeira pessoa (singular), sempre fechada: dêvo-->dêva, dêvas...
Há muitos verbos irregulares: *pedir*-->eu péço, tu pédes--->que te péça

Formas irregulares dos tempos passados têm a vogal aberta (e por isso as formas futuras do subjuntivo também):
_quiséram, quisésse, quiséra, quisér
déram, désse, déra, dér
_
_disse, disséste, disse, disse~mos_ (vogal fechada, nasal para mim), _disséstes, disséram_
No meu dialeto há regra de ''não se aceitam vogais abertas antes de m,n,nh'', e por isso se fecha (e nasaliza) a vogal em _dissemos_.


Em italiano, a metafonia é totalmente irregular: *un sorriso che tôcca* _um sorriso que tóca_ 
Realmente, a pronúncia de italiano é muito difícil para a gente, se não reaprendemos as vogais, sempre estamos com un forte sotaque _brasiliano _(que a muitos italianos soa como romeno)
em italiano: tôcca (fechado), nêve (fechado), gélo (aberto), gióco (aberto), pórto (aberto), mórto (aberto),  promêssa (fechado)   Infelizmente há mais diferenças que coisas em comum. 
*Ci vorrebbe un corso di dizione.*


----------



## Istriano

Audierunt said:


> Eu acho que no Recife a gente também f[e]cha a porta.
> 
> E eu pensava que p[ɛ]go era o "oficial". Lá estou eu fora da lei de novo![


Eu pronuncio ['pEgu], isto é nem aberto nem fechado. Na Bahia temos essa tendência, de pronunciar as vogais tônicas abertas de um jeito mas fechado...
Ao mesmo tempo abrimos as vogais pretônicas.   Nosso /ɛ/ se pronuncia como [E]  (entre [ɛ] e [e]). O mesmo vale para o o.
Por isso o /ɛ/ carioca de novelas globais nos soa como [æ] americano: *é! *[æ], aberto demais, genteee...


----------



## englishmania

Istriano said:


> Não é _expludo _porque se diz:  _Quero que você se exploda_ (e não _expluda_)  Tem a certeza? Já vi expluda. Possivelmente, as duas são válidas.
> Na verdade, segundo a gramática oficial, é um verbo impessoal.





> No presente do indicativo, o verbo *explodir* conjuga-se assim: eu *expludo*, tu *explodes*, ele *explode*, nós *explodimos*, vós *explodis*, eles *explodem*.
> * M.R.M.R.  :: 09/01/2003*


ciberduvidas


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Talvez seja mais uma diferença entre o português europeu e o brasileiro. O que eu sempre ouvi e falei aqui foi _explodo_.


----------



## Vanda

Pra nós, muitos dizem 'que você expluda'', mas nossos professores nos olham arrevesado.


----------



## Uticens678

1)Você fala italiano?2)In italiano (standard) la metafonia non è irregolare:semplicemente non c'è(però in alcuni dialetti dovrebbe esistere, mi sembra,per esempio,in veneto ed in napoletano).Per quanto riguarda l'accento dei brasiliani che parlano in italiano,non mi sembra proprio che somigli a quello romeno(mentre quello del Portogallo un po' sì);comunque le caratteristiche che credo si notino di più dell'accento brasiliano sono:-la pronuncia della elle;-il fatto che le "a" e le "e" finali delle parole vengano pronunciate "come una specie di e"(la a) e come una i (la e);-la mancanza delle doppie (ad esempio fatto/fato);la tendenza ad aggiungere una vocale davanti alle parole che iniziano per "s+consonante":  (e/i)stato,(e/i)scontro etc.-l'intonazione,che ricorda un po' quella genovese;-la erre doppia.Per quanto riguarda la nasalità,molti accenti del nord sono piuttosto nasali,quindi non è un elemento molto "straniero" per un orecchio italiano,semmai regionale;l'apertura delle vocali poi cambia da regione a regione e,in misura minore,da città a città della stessa regione,quindi non è così fondamentale imparare le regole di dizione per ogni parola,credo che sia sufficiente distinguere "è"(verbo) da e(congiunzione) e "ho"(verbo) da o(congiunzione).Come probabilmente già saprai l'unica città che rispetta tutte le regola di dizione (delle vocali,NON delle consonanti) è Firenze,perché l'Italiano si basa sul fiorentino.Una domanda:  potresti coniugarmi il congiuntivo passato del verbo "viver" e indicarmi le aperture delle vocali toniche?Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## anaczz

vivesse
vivesses
vivesse
vivêssemos
vivêsseis
vivessem

Todas as formas têm o e tônico fechado [e]


----------



## Istriano

Uticens678 said:


> Come probabilmente già saprai l'unica città che rispetta tutte le regola di dizione (delle vocali,NON delle consonanti) è Firenze,perché l'Italiano si basa sul fiorentino.Una domanda:  potresti coniugarmi il congiuntivo passato del verbo "viver" e indicarmi le aperture delle vocali toniche?Grazie in anticipo!


Mi piace molto questo vocalismo toscano.  Anzi, la pronuncia marchigiana, umbra, modenese e la romana colta (no il romanesco!) è abbastanza simile alla toscana, se parliamo delle vocali. 

Agora me lembrei de mais um caso:

enórme (pt; aberto)
enôrme (it; fechado)

 mais:
prêço (pt; fechado)
prézzo (it; aberto)

pretêxto (pt; fechado)
pretésto (it; aberto)

hóra (pt; aberto)
ôra (it; fechado)


----------



## Uticens678

L'Italia centrale effetivamente è molto vicina allo standard per quanto riguarda il vocalismo (però il modenese proprio no,visto che modena è in piena Emilia-Romagna,quindi lingusiticamente è al nord) ; però attenzione che non esiste un'unica pronuncia toscana: a Firenze si dice mêttere,nêve,a Livorno si dice méttere,néve; ad Arezzo non si usa il raddopiamento fonosintattico ; a Roma si dice enórme(come nella maggior parte dell'Italia)  ,etc. Per restare in tema di metafonesi (almeno spero): sul mio manuale di portoghese c'è scritto che si dice "eu govérno" mas "o govêrno" , "eu almóço" mas "o almôço", quindi in pratica a volte se la prima persona singolare di un verbo al presente indicativo ha una vocale aperta,il sostantivo derivato (ed omografo) ce l'ha chiusa.Ci sono altri casi come questo?Se sì, potresti darmi un lista con una decina di parole di queste tipo?Grazie ancora!


----------



## Istriano

Bom, é assim em 90 % dos casos (mas quando há uma consoante nasal, se neutraliza:_ eu sereno ~ o sereno _[algo sereno ou a garoa], as duas vogais fechadas).
Também há casos de substantivos com a vogal aberta mas não estou conseguindo me lembrar agora. Vou tem que pensar. 

Ah, lembrei: _eu procésso, o procésso _


----------



## uchi.m

ela c[o]mpra, a c[o]mpra
eu com[ɛ]ço, o com[e]ço
eu arr[ɔ]to, o arr[o]to
eu d[e]s[ẽ]nho, o d[e]s[ẽ]nho
eu ass[ɔ]pro, o ass[o]pro
ele p[ɛ]sca, a p[ɛ]sca


----------



## Uticens678

Vocês ajudaram-me muitíssimo.Graças ás vossas resposta entendi que o uso das vogais abertas/fechadas em português é bem diferente do italiano;por exemplo em italiano padrão ( ele p[ɛ]sca=egli p[e]sca / a p[ɛ]sca=la p[e]sca /-mas-/ la p[ɛ]sca=o pêssego).Até a próxima!


----------



## Istriano

Quando estiver com uma dúvida, pode consultar esse dicionário: http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital
Para substantivos, toda vogal fechada é mostrada, por examplo: preço m [ê] http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital&op=loadVerbete&pesquisa=1&palavra=pre%E7o
As vogais abertas, só quando há um caso curioso: senhora f [ó] http://aulete.uol.com.br/site.php?mdl=aulete_digital&op=loadVerbete&pesquisa=1&palavra=senhora

Também há palavras ''problemáticas'' como _obeso, boina, colmeia, pego (_está/é/havia_ pego)_ que podem se ouvir tanto com a vogal tônica aberta quanto com a fechada.


----------



## SãoEnrique

É a fonética portuguesa ou internacional (API)?


----------



## Istriano

A internacional só no dicionário português-espanhol: http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/governo


----------



## Uticens678

Desculpem a minha ignorância   mas eu encontrei mais um fenômeno linguistico do que quereria pedir (ou usa-se "perguntar"neste caso?) explicações: "as 
*Vogais átonas abertas": http://www.ciberduvidas.com/pergunta.php?id=23166*

Estou com a dúvida de que haja uma relação entre este verbo e a metafonia verbal: por exemplo, procurando o verbo "esquecer"neste site: http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/default.aspx?pal=esquecer  encontrei isto: *esquecer* |è...ê|.Não tenho a certeza de ter percebido o que quer dizer isto: Alguém me poderia dar a transcrição fonética do verbo "esquecer" [no infinitivo] ?E "esqueça" tem a vogal tónica aberta ou fechada?
Obrigado a todos!!!


----------



## uchi.m

eu esqu[e]ço
tu esqu[ɛ]ces
ele esqu[ɛ]ce
nós esqu[e]c[e]mos
vóis esqu[e]c[e]is
eles esqu[ɛ]cem

no imperativo, todos são [e]

no infinitivo, todos são [e]


----------



## Vanda

Esquecer /èsquêcer/
esqueça /èsquêça/


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado!E em Portugal?


----------



## Alentugano

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado!E em Portugal?



/xquécer/
/xquêça/


----------



## Uticens678

Então no português europeu o "e" atono de esqu*e*cer è pronunciado aberto [= é] enquanto no Brasil é fechado [=ê]?Porém em ambas as variedades da língua se diz "eu esquêço", não é?


----------



## Alentugano

Uticens678 said:


> Então no português europeu o "e" atono de esqu*e*cer è pronunciado aberto [= é] enquanto no Brasil é fechado [=ê]?Porém em ambas as variedades da língua se diz "eu esquêço", não é?


Não é tão simples assim, Uticens678. Algumas pessoas dizem "esquêço", outras pronunciam "esquéço". Tem a ver com os vários sotaques regionais, acho eu. Quanto a mim, digo "eu esquêço", "não te esquêças"...


----------



## marta12

Alentugano said:


> Não é tão simples assim, Uticens678. Algumas pessoas dizem "esquêço", outras pronunciam "esquéço". Tem a ver com os vários sotaques regionais, acho eu. Quanto a mim, digo "eu esquêço", "não te esquêças"...



...e sou lisboeta.


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> ...e sou lisboeta.



Aqui no Alentejo muita gente diz "esquéço", "esquéças", realmente não sei dizer qual a predominante...


----------



## Alderamin

"Esquêço" também no Norte... e há quem pegue no primeiro "e" ainda e pronuncie "isquêço"... ao falar mais rápido até eu pronuncio o verbo assim.


----------



## Uticens678

Parece que no Galego é aberto : http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Gallego/Gram%C3%A1tica/Verbo , talvez no português medieval também fosse assim (a ordem das palavras da última frase que escrevi está certa?Muito obrigado pelas correções  )


----------



## marta12

Uticens678 said:


> Parece que no Galego é aberto : http://es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Gallego/Gram%C3%A1tica/Verbo , talvez no português medieval também fosse assim (a ordem das palavras da última frase que escrevi está certa?Muito obrigado pelas correções  )




Está sim!


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado!


----------



## Uticens678

Muitíssimos anos depois, eis-me aqui com uma nove pergunta sobre a pronúncia dos verbos, desta vez só para quem utiliza a versão europeia da língua: como pronunciam os "és" sublinhados nos seguintes verbos: "eu remo", "tu remas"; "eu condeno", "tu condenas" "eu desenho", "tu desenhas"; "eu temo, tu temes", abertos ou fechados? Obrigado desde já!


----------



## pfaa09

Eu r*e*mo = aberto, mas o substantivo, ou seja, o objecto "remo" é fechado.
Tu r*e*mas = aberto
Eu cond*e*no; tu cond*e*nas = abertos
Eu des*e*nho; tu des*e*nhas = fechado
Eu t*e*mo = fechado
Tu t*e*mes = aberto

Pode variar conforme a região. No Norte, algumas vogais pronunciam-se mais abertas que no Sul.
Eu cond*e*no, a Norte, pronuncia-se claramente aberto. A Sul é mais fechado.


----------



## Uticens678

pfaa09 said:


> Eu r*e*mo = aberto, mas o substantivo, ou seja, o objecto "remo" é fechado.
> Tu r*e*mas = aberto
> Eu cond*e*no; tu cond*e*nas = abertos
> Eu des*e*nho; tu des*e*nhas = fechado
> Eu t*e*mo = fechado
> Tu t*e*mes = aberto
> 
> Pode variar conforme a região. No Norte, algumas consoantes pronunciam-se mais abertas que no Sul.
> Eu cond*e*no, a Norte, pronuncia-se claramente aberto. A Sul é mais fechado.



Obrigado! E no centro (mais ou menos, Coimbra - Lisboa) ?


----------



## pfaa09

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado! E no centro (mais ou menos, Coimbra - Lisboa) ?


Sem certeza, acho que é como o Sul.


----------



## Carfer

Com excepção de _'desenho', 'desenhas'_, em que o 'e' tende a soar mais mais como '_â'_, e _'tu temes_' em que o '_e_' é aberto, os outros soam _'ê_' (na minha pronúncia centro-sul, bem entendido)


----------



## xiskxisk

Ariel Knightly said:


> fechar: eu f*[ɛ]*cho, você/ele/a gente f*[ɛ]*cha, nós f*[e]*chamos, eles/vocês f*[ɛ]*cham
> pegar: eu p*[ɛ]*go, você/ele/a gente p*[ɛ]*ga, nós p*[e]*gamos, eles/vocês p*[ɛ]*gam
> dedar: eu d*[ɛ]*do, você/ele/a gente d*[ɛ]*da, nós d*[e]*damos, eles/vocês d*[ɛ]*dam
> serrar: eu s*[ɛ]*rro, você/ele/a gente s*[ɛ]*rra, nós s*[e]*rramos, eles/vocês s*[ɛ]*rram
> 
> Eu reparo que muita gente no Rio diz [e] no lugar de [ɛ] em todas as pessoas de _fechar_. Essas pessoas f[e]cham a porta, ao passo que minha família f[ɛ]cha a porta. Não sei, mas só me dei conta dessa variante com [e] depois que entrei para a faculdade e comecei a lidar mais com pessoas de outros bairros e cidades.
> 
> Outra variação acontece no particípio de _pegar_: p[ɛ]go e p[e]go. Noto que no Rio o padrão é a forma aberta, enquanto em São Paulo a preferência parece ser pela forma fechada. Ainda não parei para observar como _pego _é pronunciado aqui em Minas, mas imagino que seja com [ɛ]; afinal, o diferente raramente passa despercebido. Segundo o _Aurélio_, p[e]go seria uma forma paralela, mas não sei se isso quer dizer muita coisa. Na verdade, já vi muitas "autoridades" corrigindo aqueles que, como eu, falam p[ɛ]go.



Na pronúncia padrão de Portugal também não se abrem os E de "fechar", "espelhar", "ver", "mexer", etc. Fica eu "espâlho", eu "fâicho", eu "vâijo", eu "mêxo", etc.

Penso que tem a ver com a consoante palatal.



Carfer said:


> Com excepção de _'desenho', 'desenhas'_, em que o 'e' tende a soar mais mais como '_â'_, e _'tu temes_' em que o '_e_' é aberto, os outros soam _'ê_' (na minha pronúncia centro-sul, bem entendido)



Eu diria que isso é característica de verbos com consoantes tipo nh, lh, j, ch, etc:

aconselha, ajoelha, almeja, alveja, aparelha, apedreja, areja, arqueja, assemelha, avermelha, azuleja, bafeja, boceja, bochecha, bordeja, bosqueja, braceja, cacareja, caleja, chameja, corteja, coteja, craveja, dardeja, desaparelha, desdenha, deseja, desempenha, desenha, desfecha, despeja, destelha, embrenha, emparelha, empenha, esbraveja, espelha, espumeja, esquarteja, fareja, fecha, festeja, flameja, forceja, fraqueja, gagueja, gargareja, goteja, graceja, grelha, lacrimeja, lampeja, lateja, maneja, mareja, ordenha, peleja, pestaneja, pragueja, rasteja, reaparelha, redesenha, relampeja, remaneja, rouqueja, sacoleja, serpeja, traceja, vareja, viceja...

A única exceção que me parece haver é inveja.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado a todos! Portanto, se percebi corretamente, quem é de Lisboa ou redores pronuncia:

1) eu cond*ê*no, tu cond*ê*nas, ela cond*ê*na

2) eu r*ê*mo, tu r*ê*mas, ela r*ê*ma

2) eu t*ê*mo, tu t*é*mes, ela t*é*me

Certo? Obrigado novamente e bom resto do dia


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado a todos! Portanto, se percebi corretamente, quem é de Lisboa ou redores pronuncia:
> 
> 1) eu cond*ê*no, tu cond*ê*nas, ela cond*ê*na
> 
> 2) eu r*ê*mo, tu r*ê*mas, ela r*ê*ma
> 
> 2) eu t*ê*mo, tu t*é*mes, ela t*é*me
> 
> Certo? Obrigado novamente e bom resto do dia


Isso.


----------



## Uticens678

Obrigado Carfer! Para de alguma maneira concluir este discurso, pergunto-me ( e vos) se existe um paralelismo com os verbos que têm o "ó" tonico: na variedade do português falada na região de Lisboa, qual a abertura (ou seja, *ó *ou *ô *) das vogais sublinhadas?
1) eu tomo, tu tomas
2) eu abandono, tu abandonas
3) eu como, tu comes

Esta é a última dúvida que tenho sobre a "metafonia", portanto esta também é a última vez que vos chateio com o tema em apreço . Um obrigado a todos e boa noite!


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado Carfer! Para de alguma maneira concluir este discurso, pergunto-me ( e vos) se existe um paralelismo com os verbos que têm o "ó" tonico: na variedade do português falada na região de Lisboa, qual a abertura (ou seja, *ó *ou *ô *) das vogais sublinhadas?
> 1) eu t*ô*mo, tu t*ô*mas
> 2) eu aband*ô*no, tu aband*ô*nas
> 3) eu c*ô*mo, tu c*ó*mes
> 
> Esta é a última dúvida que tenho sobre a "metafonia", portanto esta também é a última vez que vos chateio com o tema em apreço . Um obrigado a todos e boa noite!


----------



## Uticens678

Muitíssimo obrigado Carfer!


----------



## guihenning

Pode-se, entretanto, chamar isso a metafonia verbal? Esses últimos casos parecem ser variação espontânea.


----------



## Uticens678

guihenning said:


> Pode-se, entretanto, chamar isso a metafonia verbal? Esses últimos casos parecem ser variação espontânea.


Tens razão, tratar-se-ia só do fechamento em contexto pré-nasal das vogais tónicas "é" e "ó" para "ê" e "ô" em todos os verbos da primeira conjugação, mas não nos verbos da segunda e terceira, pelos quais a metafonia funciona (isto pelo menos na variedade de Lisboa e, acredito, no português euroeu padrão também). Tal fenómeno tem a ver com a metafonia no sentido que é uma das limitações no que diz respeito à sua aplicação.


----------

